# Gettin Better



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

:fishing: IS GETTIN BETTER EVERY DAY HERE!!
BRIG. is startin to heat up  
been some shorts keepin every one form sleepin and a few nice fish in the 20lb. range this week.in two weeks when the (NEW MOON )hits
belive me all hell is gunna break lose!!!
hey RJKING what you doin friday ???
dont wait opcorn: get out there


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

where you fishing pal? im in cecil county maryland but i trust the vehicle for a long drive. i mainly fish lewes DE. i plan on going this friday but i dont think much is biting there so im open to sugggestions


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*ez route*

m20687,

if you want to save some wear on your vehicle try to take the ferry and come up the parkway to Brigantine.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*from lewes*

m20687

the ferry is only good if you are coming from Lewes


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*brigantine*

i live and fish here in brigantine !!
its the first town north of atlantic city 
we get a pretty early start because or the shallow slpoping beach 
beach permits are yearly $160.00 for the yaer ans there is year round axess!!!
there is plenty good walkon spots.
if its a day i'm fishin your welcome to come along with me!! one of my favorit spots is the far n.end on the island. and would be about 3 mile walk. i got q-cab ram with plenty of room.
i plain to go friday! your welcome to come along.
just hoopin we get some sun to warm the water a little. the bite has been better on the sunner days.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

call it 2 weeks from now i got plans at cape henlopen friday morning, you should come there though i hear flatties are biting!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*sounds good*

that sounds good i just mite take you up on that!!
in two we will have the new moon witch i fell is far better then full.
there should be a very good bite then!!


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

ill be at cape henlopen bout 11am friday, big dude in a maroon mini van (moms)


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

BEEN GETTING TORE UP AT WORK AND NOT BEEN ABLE TO GET OUT.. dID GET OUT FOR TROUT OPENER WITH NO LUCK


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*no fishin*

i have not been out in 5 or 6 days 
hade a few ros i had to finsh asap!!
now i think i got FLU  
MITE TRY TO SNEEK OUT FOR A LITTLE TO DAY.
need some fresh air anyway  
got some rotters been in the coller for almost two weeks !! they should be just about ready!!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

couldn't have been a nicer day for the surf. I went out for a bit but got skunkt. So wut's the word? Anyone catchin anything?


----------

